# Synaptics touchpad yoga 720 13-ikb



## KingProNoob2 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello, I have my 3 year old yoga and I installed FreeBSD and followed the tutorial to enable the touchpad. However, That didn't work. I saw Cursor on the screen but it did not move. I tried X.org too but still not. I even tried installing GhostBSD but no luck. Can you please help? Thank you very much.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 8, 2021)

Try to install xf86-input-synaptics.
Small issues about Xorg and LightDM | The FreeBSD Forums


----------

